# Retiree Available



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I love to look at my breeders' sites. :wub: Such cute puppies and retirees at times. :cloud9: I WISH I could have more. This morning I looked at Euphoria website. A cute pup is available but what caught my eye was the retiree, CH Euphoria's Marc of Elegance "Ellie." *This is my Lexie's mother*. She is a daughter of MBIS/MBISS CH Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX X CH White Magic Z'Sugar Grace. I remember when I first saw Lexie at 8 weeks and Jessica who is Rhapsody's assistant had brought Ellie and Smarty for me to see. Ellie was so fun and friendly. I know Jessica will place her in a good home because she loves her babies but for some reason it made me want to cry. I really don't know why? 

It seems several have gotten retirees recently and Ellie is now available. You can visit Euphoria's website at the link above.

***EDIT*** I believe Ellie is 3.5 years old, some had PM me asking her age. The contact email address is located on the Euphoria website.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Aug 8 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815114


> I love to look at my breeder's sites. :wub: Such cute puppies and retirees at times. :cloud9: I WISH I could have more. This morning I looked at Eurphoria website. A cute pup is available but what caught my eye was the retiree, CH Euphoria's Marc of Elegance "Ellie." This is my Lexie's mother. She is a daughter of MBIS/MBISS CH Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX X CH White Magic Z'Sugar Grace. I remember when I first saw Lexie at 8 weeks and Jessica who is Rhapsody's assistant had brought Ellie and Smarty for me to see. Ellie was so fun and friendly. I know Jessica will place her in a good home because she loves her babies but for some reason it made me want to cry. I really don't know why?
> 
> It seems several have gotten retirees recently and Ellie is now available. You can visit Eurphoria's webite at the link above.[/B]


Awww! Yeah I just saw that Ellie is available. Do you want another :wub: 

Hopefully someone on SM will get her!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 8 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815118


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Aug 8 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815114





> I love to look at my breeder's sites. :wub: Such cute puppies and retirees at times. :cloud9: I WISH I could have more. This morning I looked at Eurphoria website. A cute pup is available but what caught my eye was the retiree, CH Euphoria's Marc of Elegance "Ellie." This is my Lexie's mother. She is a daughter of MBIS/MBISS CH Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX X CH White Magic Z'Sugar Grace. I remember when I first saw Lexie at 8 weeks and Jessica who is Rhapsody's assistant had brought Ellie and Smarty for me to see. Ellie was so fun and friendly. I know Jessica will place her in a good home because she loves her babies but for some reason it made me want to cry. I really don't know why?
> 
> It seems several have gotten retirees recently and Ellie is now available. You can visit Eurphoria's webite at the link above.[/B]


Awww! Yeah I just saw that Ellie is available. Do you want another :wub: 


*Lexie was my 1st maltese and she is a real cuddle bug, outgoing and so smart. Lexie is my :heart: girl and Krystal is my princess. I would love to have more but my DH says <span style="color:#FF0000">"NO." We also have our granddog, Nina, a yorkie with us a lot... I know Jessica will find someone special for Ellie. I guess because Ellie is special to me is why...</span>*


Hopefully someone on SM will get her!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's beautiful.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Ellie is a beauty. Wish I could adopt her. I need to start working on my DH. I don't get puppyfever anymore,I get retiree fever.Everytime I see a thread with a retiree,I have to look. It's Hannahs fault, she's such a peach,I want more.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay. I can't seem to find a picture of Ellie on the site just her pedigree. Maybe I'm missing something or my computer's blocking it :confused1:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 8 2009, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815406


> Okay. I can't seem to find a picture of Ellie on the site just her pedigree. Maybe I'm missing something or my computer's blocking it :confused1:[/B]


You can see her "Show" picture on the MY MALTESE page
I am sure she is not in show coat now...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Aug 9 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815420


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 8 2009, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815406





> Okay. I can't seem to find a picture of Ellie on the site just her pedigree. Maybe I'm missing something or my computer's blocking it :confused1:[/B]


You can see her "Show" picture on the MY MALTESE page
I am sure she is not in show coat now...
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks. She's beautiful as is your Lexie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She is adorable. I hope someone on SM gets her, too!

Linda


----------

